# Sunday Oldie



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wearing this at the moment....

*Services, unjeweled quartz, circa late 1970s/1980s*


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I went all the way through Saturday without putting a watch on :blink:

I'll sort that out with an oldie for Sunday through. I'll be wearing my Aquastar Seatime


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

This is the plan for today


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Raketa this morning:










Cheers


----------



## thedburgess (May 15, 2009)

My new watch, loving it


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

I know this is supposed to be oldies........ but can I get away with a newbie modelled by an oldie?????????????










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

:taz:


----------



## thedburgess (May 15, 2009)

thedburgess said:


> My new watch, loving it


Its 1 in the morning and I am a bit slow please ignore this one I have lost the ability to read.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL, this thread has brightened my day LOL

Porsche Design Lemania 5100 Bund for me


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Been rushing around so much not really given this thread a lot of thought this week. I think I'll wear the 1996 copy of the 1930 original Gruen curvex. I know its quartz (now't wrong with quartz), but I can't afford one of the originals anyway.

These watches are a particularly good example of how watches were a lot smaller back in the 30's than they are today. The band is 12mm, woman's size.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Today...*Bulova Aerojet 1973*


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

this for me 1998 I think


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

This one today, sorry about the dust


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Bulova at the moment


----------



## Badger (Jan 5, 2004)

Small, with a lot character. Ticks away like a goodun...










Regards

Dave


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one today.


----------



## break-3 (Oct 2, 2008)

This for some of the day, then back on to the new GMT Master.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Again today


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Starting today with some good old '70s Heavy Metal


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

1967's lord marvel for me today:










Enjoy the sunday!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Seiko 6138 Bullhead


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

This SEIKO (freqency) for me this morning


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

compas said:


> 1967's lord marvel for me today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely combination of japanese engineering and german engineering there 

- Santtu


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I know this is getting boring, but for the 4th day running I'm wearing the Tuna


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Off to London to drop my daughter and mates off at the Emirates Stadium for the Capital Summer Ball concert so am wearing my Jenny


----------



## donnelly (May 23, 2008)

Alas said:


> Again today


Great Shot Alasdair!


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

_As usual on a Sunday morning, Classic FM on the wireless and the Minerva on my wrist  _


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Todays starter

martin


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

the smith clan continues to grow (another one incoming this week)

anyway this one today










so not the accurist after all


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Changed to the Pob:


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Going large today.

Regards,

Russ,


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

This one


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Seiko 6138 Bullhead


that looks rubbish


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

I have now changed over to this










Swiss Emperor Rotomatic


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

wearing the one on the right......a 6309 from 1983


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> a 6309 from 1983


There's not much left from 1983 there though 

Me, I'm sticking with my '93 Sub


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

O&W selectron chrono today










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Smiths now I've done decorating for the day.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Jonmurgie said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > a 6309 from 1983
> ...


well....theres the case


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Swapped to this one now for the rest of the day


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Shawn, blame Hippo, he took the pic  :tongue2:


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

JonW said:


> LOL, this thread has brightened my day LOL
> 
> Porsche Design Lemania 5100 Bund for me


Now that is nice, very nice.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wore these two recent arrivals this morning...

*Services `Navigator` Swiss Made, FHFST 96/4 circa 1967.*










This used to belong to Steve Burrage`s father, you`ll note it doesn`t actually have Navigator on the dial,

Steve told me that this was the name used in the factory & I know it had been used by them since at least the 1930s.



*Services Daventry ` Foreign Made` cal.291 4 jewels circa early 1950`s*










Interestingly (well to me at least) is the fact that on the movement it has_* "Services*_" which appears to have been the style used pre (at latest) 1950 whereas the dial has _*Services*._


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Changed over to this SEIKO


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Shawn, blame Hippo, he took the pic  :tongue2:


he's shocking aint he? h34r:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Interestingly (well to me at least) is the fact that on the movement it has_* "Services*_" which appears to have been the style used pre (at latest) 1950 whereas the dial has _*Services*._


Before runnning out of time I meant to add this photo of the movement & mention that the logo style without quotations appears to be post 1950 so either Services were using up old movements or this is a transitional model :wink2:










BTW does this movement look familair to anyone, possibly an Oris? :huh:

Anyway, I`ve now swapped over to this which I recently picked up from Wanlip after some TLC...

_*Services*_* Gatwick (Made In England), circa mid-1950s*.



















Steve managed to find the correct second hand, here`s how it looked when I got it...



My Services `Marine` is of a similar vintage & had a low domed crystal, at sometime in the past the one on the Gatwick had been replaced with a rather larger flat sided affair which really didn`t suit the watch. He was unable to get a suitable replacement but managed to skim the bottom & lower the profile to something far better looking B)

You might just be able to make out how it looked here..



& now after Steve`s work :thumbsup:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Its been a long and hectic day, now for a soothing hum


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Bladerunner said:


> This one


Very nice Alan :yes:

Been with this all day


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Shawn, blame Hippo, he took the pic  :tongue2:
> ...


I'm sulking.......bugger we don't seem to have a silking emoticon


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

hippo said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


or a spelling one


----------



## sompting jon (Dec 9, 2008)

I have rediscovered this one and have worn it all day, forgot how nice and unfussy it is


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

sompting jon said:


> I have rediscovered this one and have worn it all day, forgot how nice and unfussy it is


Not a fan of most Breitlings, but thats really lovely Jon


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Bladerunner said:


> This one


Beautiful Alan.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

mj



mjolnir said:


> I went all the way through Saturday without putting a watch on :blink:
> 
> I'll sort that out with an oldie for Sunday through. I'll be wearing my Aquastar Seatime


Lovely piece mj, really stunning!


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

dapper said:


> Raketa this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

Mine for today!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

don natel said:


> Lovely piece mj, really stunning!


Thanks a lot Don


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Rinaldo1711 said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> > LOL, this thread has brightened my day LOL
> ...


Thanks Gerry, its my 2nd favourite Chrono movt and its so clean and clear its a cracking watch. Being issued is nice too


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

don natel said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Raketa this morning:
> ...


These older Raketas had some unusual, original, designs. Good sizes, too, for vintage 

Ps. Nice Gallet :thumbsup:


----------

